# Satan's herd of swine



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 13, 2009)

(William Secker, "The Consistent Christian")

"You shall not follow a multitude—to do evil."
Exodus 23:2

The generality of people—are like dead fish, 
which float down the stream, wherever it runs.

The 'voice of the people'—is often the voice 
of the devil.

Satan's herd of swine—is larger than Christ's 
flock of sheep! Let them be ever so mighty—we
are not to fear them. Let them be ever so many
—we are not to follow them.

If we will not have the people of the world to be
our leaders—we shall be sure to have them as our 
troublers. If they cannot seduce us into their evil 
ways—they will oppose us in our holy ways. If they 
cannot scorch us with their fire—they will try to 
blacken us with their smoke. They will speak evil 
of us—because we do not run into the same excess 
of evil with them. Because we refuse to play the 
fool with them—they will say that we are mad.

"Though the people of Israel are as numerous 
as the sand on the seashore—only the remnant 
will be saved." Romans 9:27. The whole piece 
belongs to the Devil—but God cuts off a remnant 
for Himself! 

The trees of righteousness are thinly 
planted—in the world's orchard. 

There are many wicked sinners
—to one godly man!

Pebbles lie abundant in the streets
—but pearls are rare to find.

Sinners are certainly the greatest company
—but they are also the worst company.

Remember, the multitude of people, are like the
droves of cattle—which go to the slaughter!

Those who follow after others in sinning—will 
be sure to follow them in suffering! Alas, the 
largeness of the multitude, will not extinguish 
the fierceness of the flame! The great number 
of those immortal faggots—will but intensify 
the fury of the eternal fire!


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Berean (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

